# DIY Nano tank canister filter



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

There is a video here:




and more photos here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Phil.newsphoto/NanoTankWithDIYNanoCanisterFilter

Anyone here know of a good quality, small, submersible pump about 1"x1"x1" that can be purchased from a U.S. source cheap?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a neat little canister filter! What is an "otter box"? Sounds like an electrical equipment box, for very small equipment. What plastic is it made of?


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I was really interested in this so I looked it up. An otterbox is a protective case for things like iPods and little cameras and such.

This is the one in the pictures. It comes in clear as well as colored. The FAQ says



> The type of plastic used to make the colored OtterBoxes is an ABS plastic that's reinforced with fiberglass. The type of plastic used to make clear OtterBoxes is high impact polycarbonate.


Looks interesting, but I don't know if it would be any better than a Zoo Med Turtle filter.


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

Deni,

This filter is different from the Zoo Med 501 or the Tom Rapid Mini C-80 in that it is made for really small Nano tanks. It will probably work ok on a 10 gallons tank at full flow, but this filter can be dialed down to just a few gallons an hour if you like and it has a very small footprint. It's also designed to run on different power sources, which means it can be portable and run off of a battery pack or a small solar panel.

Phil


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

This is cool. I can't wait to try and make one of these.


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

This is one of the best DIY ideas i have seen so far...


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

can we have the part list written here


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I see, Phil. Thanks!!


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got detailed instructions here:

http://tinyurl.com/5t6byc

If you have questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Phil


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I noticed the following question and answer on the otterbox site:



> Will the metal pins used on my OtterBox rust?
> Our pins are made from marine grade 316 Stainless steel which is the standard choice for salt and freshwater applications. The pins are very rust resistant but over time can form surface rust in a corrosive environment. This surface rust is normal and should not damage the pin or weaken the case.


Where are the metal pins? Are they on the inside or the outside of the box?


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

Deni,

The pins are on the outside hinge, so for this application, they would never come into contact with water, since the water is on the inside of the box.

Phil


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is pretty cool! What types of media do you put into it?


----------



## erthlng (Mar 8, 2008)

happybob59 said:


> This is pretty cool! What types of media do you put into it?


Right now, just polyester filter fiber. but you could put in any type of media you like. If it's something real small and loose, just put it into a fine mesh bag first. You could even stack multiple media like carbon, ceramic bio balls and filter fiber, just make sure you don't block the intake tube at the bottom of the canister.


----------

